# 98 K3500 TCase problem.



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

A friend of mine has a 98 Chevy k3500. It has a BW tcase that has a problem. If you want to put the truck into Reverse, you have to put it into 4lo first, then it will go into reverse. Going forward has no problems, just reverse.

Any idea's what could be causing this and how to fix it?
Or the estimated cost of a used tcase out of another k3500 that could be swapped in?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

What about 4 Hi? Will it move in reverse then?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

B&B;812766 said:


> What about 4 Hi? Will it move in reverse then?


Not that I know of. I beleive 4lo is the only way he can use Reverse.

It sounds like the trans will go into R, but the truck won't back up if left in 2hi or 4hi, not sure what happens but he said 4lo is the only option to back up.

I'm asking on another forum and they said it should be a NP 241C t-case, not a Borg Warner?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Only way I can see it being a possibility is if it has an issue on something to do with the range mode. For example a damaged range fork not holding the dog slider for Hi/Lo range in place in the forward direction when in hi range. A little odd but certainly possible. Need some further diagnostics and probably ultimately a tear down.

Most of the BW cases (4401 and 4407) were in the DRW trucks but there were SRW trucks equipped with them too. Those that weren't would have an NVG 241/243.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

He was saying something about a damaged fork but I didn't fully understand what he was explaining. It was near lunch and as soon as he said fork my mind wondered to thoughs of food.

It's a srw k3500. 5.7/4l80e combo. I believe it is an auto tcase with the buttons in the dash so it should be a 243 then. Any idea's what the damaged range fork would cost to fix or what a reman'd tcase would be? It's going to be up for sale shortly and I'm thinking it would make a good plow truck but I don't want to turn a $5k truck into a $7k truck because a tcase cost me an arm and a leg.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

A tear down for a fork replacement would be several hundred...as long as that's the only issue once it's opened up. Have to tear it down first.

If it turns out to be a 243 they're not too tough to find in good used condition. See them often for $500-$600 used from the reputable salvage places. A fresh reman would run around $1200 + core.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

B&B;813049 said:


> A tear down for a fork replacement would be several hundred...as long as that's the only issue once it's opened up. Have to tear it down first.
> 
> If it turns out to be a 243 they're not too tough to find in good used condition. See them often for $500-$600 used from the reputable salvage places. A fresh reman would run around $1200 + core.


Would a BW tcase be more? He said it's a BW and he is quite mechanically inclined. He runs his own welding/custom fab shop and has a 12v cummins in a 79 f250 built to pull in the 2.8 turbo diesel class with another 12v swap in the works for next season in a 2nd truck.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes a BW will be more. And they're much tougher to source. Likely the reason for the cost difference. Took me nearly a month of digging to find the last one I needed.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

My 98 K3500 has the BW 4401 T-case and its a SRW. I've never seen a Old body style K3500 with the push button 4x4. All of them have been floor shifted. I've seen quite of few of the K2500's with one though.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

70monte;813098 said:


> My 98 K3500 has the BW 4401 T-case and its a SRW. I've never seen a Old body style K3500 with the push button 4x4. All of them have been floor shifted. I've seen quite of few of the K2500's with one though.


I havn't looked much at the interior of the truck to see if it was push button or floor shift. I was just standing near the truck when my boss was putting it in to 4lo and I heard that familar sound of the electric actuater. But it could have been someone working inside the shed and it just happened to be at the exact same time.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a manual one for sale if thats what he needs. Its out of a 1989 6 lug 2500. It's fresh is why I saved it. Not sure if they're the same but I'm sure B&B does! While we're at it I have a front diff too..............what are the differences aside from gearing? It was a 350 gasser.

Sorry for the partial hijack


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

got-h2o;813189 said:


> I have a manual one for sale if thats what he needs. Its out of a 1989 6 lug 2500. It's fresh is why I saved it. Not sure if they're the same but I'm sure B&B does! While we're at it I have a front diff too..............what are the differences aside from gearing? It was a 350 gasser.
> 
> Sorry for the partial hijack


The truck I'm looking at is a 98 k3500 srw. 5.7/4l80e. Should have 4.10's in it I'd think.

You have a redone NP241 you'd be willing to part with? What would you want $$ for it? Obviously I'd only be interested if I get the truck and the tcase would bolt right in.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I'll run to the shop later and see what it is for sure. I'll take care of you on price.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If they don't want (or cant use) the case, I might be interested.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Yep NP241 manual shift. I'll post a poc shortly. I'm here now. I'll post pics when I get back home. It was gone through last year I was told by a good source. You can see that the bolts were disturbed and the silicone is reasonably fresh. 

$300 sound good?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

That price is more than fair. What I really need is just the input shaft, which I can buy brand new for half that. If I were buying a case for direct swap, it would have to be a NP243 Electric Shift.

What is the spline count on the input shaft? Now, I'm sure you know the difference, but the input shaft has splines on the INSIDE LOL.

I put four hours of driving on to look at a wrong case. The guy counted the rear output shaft.:realmad:


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's the pics......................I didn't see the post asking for spline count so that will have to wait till tomorrow. Unless you can count from the pic


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Likely not a 32 spline if it's from a 2500 light duty. Most of those were 700R4 when auto equipped, necessitating a 27 spline input on the T-case.

Not that there weren't any T-400's in the LD's...just not too common.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

To confirm, its a 27


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

got-h2o;815263 said:


> To confirm, its a 27


Thanks. I actually found what I needed today.


----------

